# DirecTV Hughes SD-HBH DSS Reciver



## frecato (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok so I hope this is the right place for this...

I am brand spanken new to DTV and should be getting my installation in a couple of weeks. I only ordered one unit for my home but have 4 TVs that I want the service to, I saw that I could get the receivers for "free" but a $5 lease fee a unit. When I asked customer service if I could use a used unit they said that it would be fine as long as I had an access card and if there was any unpaid balance on the card I would inherit it.

Here is my question, I have been searching around ebay and noticed some older units, specifically the one mentioned in the title that someone was selling with access cards. From the picture the cards look like older ones, not the fifth generation ones that Directv is using now. Would I just be able to plug these into my service at home with no issues, or better yet what should I be looking for or asking the person selling this to make sure I can use it and still receive all my channels. Also if anyone knows if there is any extra charge for this it would be appreciated to.

I have looked around and saw that the cards need to be "married" to the receiver and I could also call DTV for a new access card that will run me $20 I guess but was trying to avoid any extra fees.

Thanks in advance for your help and if this is the wrong place just let me know where I should post this.

1 more questions from a newbie once the cable is run into the house I can receive the signal in all my rooms through the preexisting cable?? or do I need something like a multiswitch??


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

frecato said:


> Ok so I hope this is the right place for this...
> 
> I am brand spanken new to DTV and should be getting my installation in a couple of weeks. I only ordered one unit for my home but have 4 TVs that I want the service to, I saw that I could get the receivers for "free" but a $5 lease fee a unit. When I asked customer service if I could use a used unit they said that it would be fine as long as I had an access card and if there was any unpaid balance on the card I would inherit it.
> 
> ...


First :welcome_s

It doesn't matter if the additional receivers are leased or owned, your still going to have to pay the $5 for your 2nd, 3rd, etc box. The way they describe the "lease fee" is poor to say the least. The $5 isn't for the box itself, its for the programming. So, if you get a box from ebay, yardsale, etc, your still going to pay that $5.

With that being said, I wouldn't waste my time with a used box.

As for the existing cable, it will all depend on how your house is wired up and the condition/quality of the cable. In most cases yes it can be used.


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

If you buy a used receiver your gonna have to get new access cards at $20 a pop! I would also get the rec id# and serial # from the person selling it so you can call Directv to see if their is an unpaid balance on the reciever(s).


----------



## frecato (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the great and quick response.. 26 minutes and I would have bought the receiver from ebay. Guess I am just going to have to call DTV up and get the additional boxes from them, that stinks about the $5 fee.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

$5 per month is a Bargain for an extra outlet COMCRAP charges more


----------

